# Newborn sharing room with over 100 reptiles?!?



## Crazy snake lady (Feb 29, 2016)

Okay I didn't quite know where to put this.. But since I'm a younger member I thought it made sense.
I'm 15 weeks pregnant, sharing a bedroom with over 100 reptiles and inverts. Some of which have a higher venom potency. I'm afraid to tell my midwife as i've heard horror stories about people getting their "risky" pets removed.. Will I be able to keep them in the same room IF I double lock, double enclose them?? I'm dreading having to give them up, I know people advise against cleaning, handling, feeding reps when pregnant but I haven't ever had a problem with salmonella in the past. I'm just worried I'll be forced to rehome them


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

as far as I am aware they cannot make you get rid of any. It is your choice and you accept the risk. These days the local healthcare adviser person who is likely to visit you at home you will not see much. I think we saw her twice when we had our first child. And no I think with the tightening of budgets etc will probably see them less. 

James


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

do you own the whole house, or is it like a bedsit?


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Midwife concerns aside, I'm afraid I have to say I'd have my own concerns of keeping my newborn in the same room as animals with 'a higher venom potency'. I know you have said you will double enclosure them and have locks etc, but I'm honestly not sure I could rest at night with my newborn in the same room as such personally. All it takes is one accident. 

If the animals which have 'a higher venom potency' were in a separate room with double door system, and baby was in a room which was proofed in the event of an escapee then no problem. If you have no where else to put these animals with higher venom potency other than in same room with baby, I have to be honest I'd put baby first and re-home (even temporarily) any animals which would pose a risk. It may be a very small risk, but it's a risk not worth taking with baby. What animals are we exactly talking about here - the likes of centipedes, rear fanged snakes or DWA? 

I'm certainly not an over cautious keeper like some can be, but personally it just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Crazy snake lady (Feb 29, 2016)

Iulia said:


> do you own the whole house, or is it like a bedsit?


I live with my mum. 

And I keep ex DWA scorps, Kenyan blue legs, various Ts which could pose a threat to a baby. I'm guessing the safest thing to do is to give them to someone until I move out next year so I don't have to keep them in the same room. Thanks for replying


----------



## 2wheels (May 13, 2014)

This sounds all kind of wrong to me. Couple of snakes yeah. But 100 reptiles and inverts. Have you any idea how tired you will be to then have to double lock for the sake of a spider? I like my oets just as much as the next guy but i love my kids more.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I know it wasn't in the question  but worth considering - are you going to be able to manage looking after so many with a new baby?

I guess your mum doesn't like them, hence them being all in your room.

I'd don't normally advocate people getting rid of their pet when they have a baby - but is just something to consider. 100 is a lot. Just things to weigh up while you decide.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

100+ is a lot, must be a big room!

You're going to have your hands full when the baby arrives, goodness knows how you are going to manage cleaning them out etc.

If you're 15 weeks pregnant, should you be looking to add to your varied collection?

I guess, perhaps you should ask your mother what she thinks?


----------



## chstrj (Dec 11, 2009)

I've had reptiles for years when my daughter was born I had in excess of 100 and the midwife wasn't bothered really as there where in there own room and by the time she'd beable to reach the door handle then she'd be old enough to know not to go in without me


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I lived at my parents home when I first had my daughter (17 years ago now... time flies!) and so I only really had one room, my bedroom, to store most things. Once that was filled with the cot, the extra chest of drawers for baby clothes, the nappy disposal unit, the Moses basket, etc, there was only room for my bed and a few other bits and of course floor space was needed later for the playpen! I had no reptiles then but no way could I have fitted 100+ pets in with me and the baby. As it was I moved out when my daughter was 6 months old as space was something I really needed.

If you had your own place, it wouldn't be an issues but in one room, I would advise re-thinking things and as above, don't commit to anymore new arrivals when you've got such a precious one on the way in a few months.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think the OP was suggesting getting more?? 

valid and balanced points being made though


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Iulia said:


> I don't think the OP was suggesting getting more??
> 
> valid and balanced points being made though


A quick peek at the OPs recent posts would suggest they are looking at getting more :blush:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

oh fair enough : victory:

In that case CRL please don't. Small babies are beyond a 24/7 job


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

And more as of today. Obviously it's up the OP what she does, but it doesn't seem like she's _too_ worried about what midwife thinks of hundreds of animals, in any case.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Considering the OP is still placing wanted ad's in the classified section I think this thread has ran it's course.

Best of luck to the OP and thanks to everyone who took the time to give advice.


----------

